# How many are nterested in Seat Covers?



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I am interested...I have no rear console in my Eco...and I would be looking for Leatherette...my interest will be higher depending on the price of course


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

They have leatherette, available in solid and dual colors. 

I am debating between Leatherette and Neoprene/Neosupreme for various reasons.

They are custom fit. I will probably go Black and Tan because I think it fits my Imperial blue the best. (wanted black and red, which they have)

I have asked for a quote for a complete set, as well as a discount if we could get a group buy going.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Quazar said:


> They have leatherette, available in solid and dual colors.
> 
> I am debating between Leatherette and Neoprene/Neosupreme for various reasons.
> 
> ...


I really want to get a complete set of solid black leatherette seat covers. Also having a group buy would be amazing.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Latest update.

Ok, after going back and forth, based on what I have read this is what they can do.

499.98 for a complete set of leatherette seat covers for the cruze eco. 

15% off if we can get an order of 5.

For the order of 5, it needs to be the same material, but not the same colors. This includes dual colors.

That would put the price at $425 plus shipping for a complete set.

I am waiting for some money to come in (hopefully in the next 2 weeks) then I am going to do this.

Color options are 

Solid Black, Beige, Charcoal, Grey
2-tone: Black outside w/ red, beige, charcoal, grey inner.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Latest update.
> 
> Ok, after going back and forth, based on what I have read this is what they can do.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify this includes the headrest covers as well as the rear cup holder pullout thing?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Seat covers include head overs for the 2 different versions, as well as a cover for the center.

Here is my email


> Ariel,
> A few more questions came up about the car seat covers. Will it include
> covers for the head rests, and for the version of back seat with the pull
> down console, will there be a cover for this? Also, for the read seats, are
> ...


The response:



> Yes, yes, and yes. We will make they will include head rest covers, rear console cover and cut out or provision for the air bags.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I would probably want to see some pictures of them installed too....if they fit loose, I think that would turn me off


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> I think I would probably want to see some pictures of them installed too....if they fit loose, I think that would turn me off


My question is the inside of the eco the same as the cruze 1lt?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> My question is the inside of the eco the same as the cruze 1lt?


No the rear seat is different, but I didnt even have to mention that, the company researched it and then asked that we specifically tell them what rear seat we had.

I was impressed they did their research and knew what questions to ask.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> No the rear seat is different, but I didnt even have to mention that, the company researched it and then asked that we specifically tell them what rear seat we had.
> 
> I was impressed they did their research and knew what questions to ask.



I'd be interested too..but not for the first group. Unless they have install pics I will wait till somebody else installs theirs first.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Any update on the seat covers?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> Any update on the seat covers?


I can't get pictures, though I am going to email. It seems that we don't have 5 people without instal pictures. I will probably go ahead and get them as I really need them and then post pictures.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Quazar said:


> I can't get pictures, though I am going to email. It seems that we don't have 5 people without instal pictures. I will probably go ahead and get them as I really need them and then post pictures.


Alright sounds good. Also is the group buy option for the covers still going on?


----------



## Hammer47 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm interested also. The leatherette with Black outside and Grey inside would match my dash. I have the cloth LIGHT grey seats and with kids... Well lets just say they don't look Light Grey anymore.


----------

